# A Hiccup??



## Linders20 (Nov 21, 2015)

I got my hedgehog about a week ago and we are having so much fun together!

I noticed some strange behavior that I haven't come across in any forum, book or online research and was hoping you people know what he is doing?!

It happens when I put him on me to cuddle while I read/watch tv. Quill Murray digs around a little to find a cozy spot in his blanket, and then does this hiccup/cough/twitch sort of thing. It usually lasts about 5-10 seconds and then he falls asleep!

He isn't puffing up in anger or fright.

Any ideas?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Do a search on here for hiccup. You'll find a few answers. Here is one of mine from another thread:



> Hedgehogs have a little internal 'hiccup' they do. Most of the hedgehogs I have had have done it at some point in time. Some did it nightly, others once in a while. Typically they would do it when they are starting to become very relaxed. Their entire body will twitch, kinda like a hiccup. Some seem like it is a bit stronger than others. It usually happens 3-5 times, then they stop.
> 
> We have always considered it a happy thing as it only happens in mine when they feel secure and safe enough to fully relax.


----------



## Linders20 (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank you so much for answering me! I'm new to the forum and hadn't figured out how to search yet. But I found it and did exactly as you said almost right after I originally posted...

Anyways....It makes me so happy to know that he feels comfortable and relaxed while we sit together. Thanks again for your help


----------

